# New exhaust



## Jackal1392 (Feb 3, 2016)

I want to replace the stock exhaust system but I can't decide if I should go with a muffler delete and a new down pipe and maybe a glasspack, or just a new exhaust system from magnaflow or similar.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Jackal1392 said:


> I want to replace the stock exhaust system but I can't decide if I should go with a muffler delete and a new down pipe and maybe a glasspack, or just a new exhaust system from magnaflow or similar.


I'd go with a kit made by a known after market manufacturer myself. I hear the borla exhaust has certain ground clearance advantages over the magnaflow.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Borla made the gmpp exhausts for the cobalt. They were the best sounding exhausts hands down. Go borla


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*Jackal1392*, another vote for Borla exhaust. Listen how it sound Borla® - Chevy Cruze 2012 S-Type Stainless Steel Single Cat-Back Exhaust System This exhaust system deliver the most horsepower possible, with a throaty, aggressive sound during acceleration and a definite performance tone at cruise.


----------

